# Multiple plows vs 1 big plow



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

So today we got our first big snowfall. My plan was just to do my driveway with the new to me plow but I told a few colleagues that if they knew anyone in a pinch I would plow for them after a big storm. Well word of mouth carried fast and ended up plowing 6 driveways mostly for older individuals. I wasn't planning on doing this but the extra cash was nice. I averaged $62/hr. for the 5 hours from the time I left my house back to my house for the day. That included a little shoveling. I was quite happy how my truck handled the 18" of snow we received.

I had 1 job I really didn't want to do what was a steep uphill plow job and told the guy I would have to charge close to $300 for the remoteness of the house to where I live (20 minutes 1 way from any other job).

Anyway how do you guys bid rural jobs? Do you guys prefer to charge lower amounts and plow twice or just 1 plow for more money with large snowfalls? I mean you're using more fuel and beating on the with larger snowfalls but you're only making the trip once. I didn't really notice a big difference in fuel economy with the amount of miles I put on.

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You’re not making money driving around, you make money plowing/ salting.
The tighter your route, the more efficient you’ll be and the more money you’ll make.


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're not making money driving around, you make money plowing/ salting.
> The tighter your route, the more efficient you'll be and the more money you'll make.


Yeah, I didn't have any intention of driving all over until I started getting phone calls. There are a few that would still like me to come by and plow their driveways I might try advertising for my area and picking up a few. The problem we have out here is the distance between towns/houses. I picked up 1 about 1/2 mile away and another down the road a minute as I head into town.

How are my figures? This is all storm cleanup (storms are usually 12"+ in my area)

$75 for 200 foot driveway going downhill with 40x20 turn around?
$45 for a 20x15 driveway
$60 for 20x30 driveway and shovel service
$40 for 10x20.
The last 3 were all neighbors and would like me to continue plowing for them.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Don’t know how your numbers are, but anyone that calls you the day of a storm should have to pay more, and remember, their lack of preparation does not constitute your emergency


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't know how your numbers are, but anyone that calls you the day of a storm should have to pay more, and remember, their lack of preparation does not constitute your emergency


That makes sense, plow advertised rates here range from $20 and up to $40. I think more people advertise it at $20 to get the phone calls but never truly only charge $20/plow. Kind of a hook to get the phone call. I will say that I never had so many calls of people needing to be plowed out. I'll see if I can setup something like a 4" trigger but most seem to just want storm clean up.


----------

